# 2013 rzr 900xp



## Jhinkle465 (Feb 11, 2019)

What's the biggest tires I can put on woth out adding a lift to it it's got 25x10x12 and 25x9x12 on it now


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

As I recall, 28s but check with a RzR forum to be sure.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

SxS Playground - MudInMyBlood Forums

^^^ There may be something in there, I dunno... ^^^


----------

